# Shellcracker around Jim's?



## Sportsman (Sep 29, 2012)

Still trying to figure out the south end of the Escambia river and wondered where I would have the best luck for catching decent shellcracker or bream? In the mouth and in the water do not count as answers...:blink:
Thanks.
-Mike


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have heard that there is some really good bream fishing at the the mouth around Jim's; especially in the spring...I know a guy who tears up big shellcrakers down there around the grass and reeds in the delta.


----------



## Sportsman (Sep 29, 2012)

I have heard the same thing. I just can't seem to find them. Fished a lot of Alabama rivers growing up and always did well. Just can't seem to figure out this delta fishing.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

try going up simpson or escambia a ways till you find some pads. fish along the outside of them. or the deep sides of bends tight up to the bank. crickets for bluegill and worms for shellcracker and bluegills.


----------



## Sportsman (Sep 29, 2012)

I will give that a try next time. Thanks for the tip basnbud!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its tuff fishing down there, id say find another location. I have caught a handfull of big crackers but you really have to work for them down there, and u gotta fight off the pin fish. There are easier locations on escambia.


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Same thing they said, use worms in the mouth. Stay really close to the reeds but usually shell cracker are gone this time of year. Try this coming up spring for some real action!! The crappie are gonna be up the river this winter in the small lakes if you want to fish for those also mixed with bream/ bass.


----------

